
Maybe programming is rocket science - Sainth
https://medium.com/@zendar/maybe-programming-is-rocket-science-d42eff99a2a9
======
danjoc
More self aggrandizing?

We already have people with job titles like "Software Engineer" despite a lack
of engineering degree. "Data Scientist" seems similarly bad, but at least most
people claiming that one can justify the "scientist" part with a B.Sc. degree
of some kind.

And then there's this gem: "Very seldom do we hear of buildings collapsing or
people not getting into their house because of bad planning."

Directly insulting real engineers... We don't hear about problems, so
engineering must be easy!

The level of arrogance displayed by rank and file programmers never ceases to
amaze me.

